# Solstice price gouging begins



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Solstice price gouging begins*
Posted Apr 13, 2005, 8:00 AM ET by Walter J Keegan Jr.















 

Dealers have just been allowed to order the first 1000 2006 Pontiac Solstices and Ebay is lighting up with bids for the pleasure to own one. Dealers are auctioning off the “rights” to stand in line for one of the first of the two-seat convertibles and for your troubles, you get a dash plaque commemorating you paid too much for this car. Keep in mind, this money does not go towards the price of the car, just to get one. You wonder why dealers get a bad rap. We wish there was something that manufacturers could do to stop the gouging. Remember the 2004 GTO?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Dealers have just been allowed to order the first 1000 2006 Pontiac Solstices and Ebay is lighting up with bids for the pleasure to own one. Dealers are auctioning off the “rights” to stand in line for one of the first of the two-seat convertibles and for your troubles, you get a dash plaque commemorating you paid too much for this car. Keep in mind, this money does not go towards the price of the car, just to get one. You wonder why dealers get a bad rap. We wish there was something that manufacturers could do to stop the gouging. Remember the 2004 GTO?


Why do manufacturers need to step in to save us from ourselves? It is totally within your control to stop the gouging. Walk away! 

Hey, we live in a free market economy. If a dealer can find a group of morons willing to line up for the priviledge of being screwed, more power to them. I say these people need to be separated from their money because people that stupid should not be in control of valuable currency. There are so many good cars available today, there is no reason a consumer should not be in control of the deal. The plaque is a hoot though. That's like a dealer advertising their "kill". Cool.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Why do manufacturers need to step in to save us from ourselves? It is totally within your control to stop the gouging. Walk away!


:agree

Just like we don't need the stupid Gov't to "regulate" any more of our lives than they already do. Manage thyself and let the market decide.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> The plaque is a hoot though. That's like a dealer advertising their "kill".


No it's like stuffing your neck and face with woodchips and mounting you on their wall like a prized catch.


----------

